#ubuntu-ae 2011-09-30
<lamont> hi
<lamont> this  channel is now, in fact, logged
#ubuntu-ae 2011-10-02
<Hamed> السلام عليكم
<Hamed> ‏‫هل من احد هنا
<nlsthzn> Hi Hamed
<Hamed> كنت اتسائل
<Hamed> هناك برامج بورتابل للابنتو
<nlsthzn> Sorry... not understanding
<Hamed> برامج لاتحتاج للتحميل
<Hamed> اسف برامج لاتحتاج للتنصيب
<Hamed> وتعمل على توزيعات عديدة سوف ارسل الرابط الان
<Hamed> http://www.ubuntuka.com/linux-portable-apps/
<Hamed> لكني لم افهم كيف
<Hamed> هل رايتها اخي
<Hamed> هل انت موجود
<nlsthzn> Hamed: I am not sure what client you are (or what language/font) using but the only text above I can read was the  link... the rest I can't...
<Hamed> i want to running some programmes
<Hamed> but with out installation
<Hamed> it's portable programmes
<Hamed> but i can't
<nlsthzn> Ah ok... what seems to be the problem...
<nlsthzn> Hamed: did you follow the steps like shown on the link?
<Hamed> mesh kamla
<Hamed> w mesh fahem 7aga
<Hamed> ba3d ma anzel albernameg a3mal a
<Hamed> wa anazel elbrameg al bortable mnin
<Hamed> do you know arabic or not
<Hamed> ?
<nlsthzn> Sorry only english... this is a new channel and we don't have many people yet...
<nlsthzn> In time we hope to have more people, so that we can help in arabic too
<nlsthzn> Hamed: which version of Ubuntu are you using, and which program are you having trouble running?
<Hamed> 11'4
<Hamed> ana mesh 3aref a3mel a
<nlsthzn> Hamed: I want to assist.  But then it will help if you keep it English ;)
<Hamed> ok i am really sorry
<Hamed> i thought you are arabic man
<Hamed> ok
<Hamed> i dont know what  i do
<Hamed> i couldn't understand from where i can download the portable programmes
<nlsthzn> It seems that this site http://portablelinuxapps.org/ is the one you want
<nlsthzn> But to be honest I have never tried any of them...  I preffer to use the Software Center to just install...
<Hamed> ok thank you very much
<nlsthzn> Hamed: if you get a specific error or issue make a turn again and we can see if we can get it going :)
<Hamed> ok thanks alot
 * Miriup liked the Arabic chatting that went on early in that channel.
<nlsthzn> Was cool... pity nobody that could assist in Arabic in return
